# chancho



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 
 
¿La palabra “chancho” ( en vez de “cerdo” ) se usa en todos los paises
desde Ecuador hasta Argentina ?
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## NTATO

En Chile si


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

*Chancho*, puerco, cerdo. El primero es más usado en Perú, los otros en menor frecuencia.


----------



## Rayines

Se usa en Argentina, pero para referirse al mercado de animales, me parece que se usa más cerdos.


----------



## Totopi

Hola:
Yo creo que en España no se utiliza, en el DRAE pone que se utiliza en América, de todas formas yo lo entiendo perfectamente... 
Saludos


----------



## Anggie

En Perú se usa con mayor frecuencia la palabra CHANCHO; cerdo y puerco, no mucho.
Saludos Anggie


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias,


Se dice "chanco" en el Ecuador, el Peru, Chile y Argentina. 
Ahora, quiero saber si se dice "chanco" hasta Mexico.

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## frogger

En algunas partes de México se usa la palabra chancho, en otras se entiende aunque no se usa. Creo que se usa en el sur y en el norte se entiende aunque no es de uso tan común.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

frogger said:


> En algunas partes de México se usa la palabra chancho, en otras se entiende aunque no se usa. Creo que se usa en el sur y en el norte se entiende aunque no es de uso tan común.


 
Muchas gracias,

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## fsabroso

Conozco a mexicanos que son del norte de Mexico, y ellos usan mas "puerco".


----------



## Wernazuma

Alguien aquí sabe si la palabra es onomatopéyca?


----------



## Jellby

¿"Chancho"?

Según el DRAE, no del todo, dice que viene de "sancho", y:

*sancho.*
(De _sanch_, voz para llamar al cerdo).
1. m. (Teruel) cerdo (‖ mamífero artiodáctilo).


----------



## Janis Joplin

Al menos por acá no se usa chancho. Decimos cerdo, puerco y marrano.

Vamos a matar un *marrano* para hacer carnitas. (cuando todavía está vivo)
El guisado está hecho con carne de *puerco*. (aplicado a términos culinarios)
La producción de *cerdos* de engorda. (uso técnico)


----------



## indigoio

Hiro, como dice frogger, en México conocemos el término pero no es de uso común. Coincido con lo que dice Janis y agrego _cochino_. 

Son tan populares las alcancías con figura de puerquito que el concepto de 'ahorro' se relaciona con 'hacer el cochinito' o 'romper el cochinito' en el habla coloquial.

_- Tengo un gasto muy fuerte, ahora sí tendré que romper el cochinito._


----------



## Jellby

Ya ha salido otra vez, pero otras opciones: cochino, gorrino.


----------



## swift

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿La palabra “chancho” ( en vez de “cerdo” ) se usa en todos los paises
> desde Ecuador hasta Argentina ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 

Hola, Hiro
 
Encantado de poder estrenarme en este foro para atender a tu interesante pregunta. Yo puedo contarte puntualmente el caso de *Costa Rica*, donde *chancho* es la palabra más común para referirse a los diferentes tipos de cerdos. De hecho, "marrano" pocas veces se escucha y generalmente se reconoce al interlocutor de nacionalidad mexicana porque dice "marrano".
También existe la palabra *"verraco"*, de uso común en Colombia y Costa Rica,o* "barraco"* que es considerado un costarriqueñismo.
Espero que la referencia te sea útil, porque desconozco el caso de los países suramericanos.


----------



## flljob

He vivido en Sonora, en Monterrey, en Acapulco y en la Cd. de México, y nunca había oído la palabra con ese significado. En México he oído _chancho_ como sinónimo de _choncho_, que quiere decir grande o grueso.


----------



## BETOREYES

En Colombia tampoco se usa mucho chancho, pero creo que todo el mundo la entiende. Las más comunes son marrano y cerdo.


----------



## Janis Joplin

indigoio said:


> Hiro, como dice frogger, en México conocemos el término pero no es de uso común. Coincido con lo que dice Janis y agrego _cochino_.
> 
> Son tan populares las alcancías con figura de puerquito que el concepto de 'ahorro' se relaciona con 'hacer el cochinito' o 'romper el cochinito' en el habla coloquial.
> 
> _- Tengo un gasto muy fuerte, ahora sí tendré que romper el cochinito._


 
¿Cómo se me pudo olvidar *cochino*?

 Por cierto en México marrano, cochino y puerco son sinónimos de sucio.


----------



## roal

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿La palabra “chancho” ( en vez de “cerdo” ) se usa en todos los paises
> desde Ecuador hasta Argentina ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
¡Hola Hiro!

En Venezuela la más utilizada es *cochino*, si se quiere ser más formal se dice *cerdo. C**hancho* nunca lo he oído por aquí, tengo entendido que normalmente en Centro América sí la usan, en Nicaragua existe una comida típica muy sabrosa que se conoce como "Chancho con yuca". 

Saludos...


----------



## Rayines

En Argentina es común el dicho: "La culpa no la tiene el *chancho *sino quien le da de comer".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias a todos, 


Me sorprende que se dice de muchas maneras distintas en cada 
region, 

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,
 
Se dice en España “cochinillo asado”. Pero, creo que no se dice en cualquier
país “cerdito asado”. 
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Si recuerdo bien, "cochinillo " es un bicho o gusano que habita el cactus 
en el Peru.

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Si recuerdo bien, "cochinillo " es un bicho o gusano que habita el cactus
> en el Peru.
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Ésa es la *cochinilla* (acepción 2) .


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Málaga y Andalucía oriental al cerdo se le llama* guarro*


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Rayines said:


> Ésa es la *cochinilla* (acepción 2) .


 
Muchas gracias,

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## BETOREYES

Rayines said:


> Ésa es la *cochinilla* (acepción 2) .


 
Por acá a las cochinillas también les dicen marranitas.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Se dice "cochinillo asado".


No he oido decir "chancito asado", ni "cerdito asado".

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## loladamore

También se dice "lechón asado" y en México se come la "cochinita pibil". Pobres puerquitos.


----------



## Trylan

En argentina se utiliza más chancho,en cambio cerdo es para un uso mas formal, como en los mercados.Aunque cerdo  se puede utilizar como una palabra ofensiva tambien.


----------



## silvester

Hello,
yo soy de Mexico y jamas habia oido esa palabra para decir cerdo.
Habia oido cerdo, puerco, cochino, pero no "chancho"


----------



## indigoio

loladamore said:


> en México se come la "cochinita pibil".


También están las _manitas de puerco a la vinagreta_ y los famosos _frijoles puercos_.

Creo que el cerdito es uno de los animales de los que se aprovecha prácticamente todo.

Les cuento: En México, cuando vas a comprar chicharrón en el mercado, el vendedor te suele preguntar en tono de broma: _¿chicharrón de puerco o de puerca?_


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola:

En El Salvador le llamamos "*tunco*" mayormente, pero también se usa "*cerdo*" y "*marrano*". Chancho y puerco no es muy frecuente su uso, aunque la gente entiende si se les menciona como tal. Al parecer no es muy difundido dicho término ya que aún no he visto ese sinónimo en ninguno de los mensajes precedentes.

Saludos,


----------



## little_flower

Aqui al nte de México no se oye mucho eso de chancho, pero si mas cerdo, puerco y aveces cochino.


----------



## little_flower

aa marrano tambien,jeje


----------



## mirx

Alguien en la primer página dijo que en México se entiende "chancho" pero que preferomos usar puerco, marrano, cerdo.

Me uno a mis compatriotas del norte que han dicho que nunca habían escuchado esa palabra. Y siento mucho decepcionarlos pero no, no se entiende.

Rayines, es raro como a los marranos les llamamos "cochinos", pero a las cochinillas nunca les diríamos "marranitas".


----------



## SpiceMan

indigoio said:


> Hiro, como dice frogger, en México conocemos el término pero no es de uso común. Coincido con lo que dice Janis y agrego _cochino_.
> 
> Son tan populares las alcancías con figura de puerquito que el concepto de 'ahorro' se relaciona con 'hacer el cochinito' o 'romper el cochinito' en el habla coloquial.
> 
> _- Tengo un gasto muy fuerte, ahora sí tendré que romper el cochinito._


Lo gracioso es que en Argentina se dice chancho... y para decir que hay que ponerse a hacer o se hicieron gastos se dice "romper el chanchito" .

- Tuvimos que romper el chanchito, pero con mi mujer estamos muy contentos con la nueva casa.
etc...

PD: "Hacer el .." no se usa.


----------



## Jellby

Y por supuesto, en España se dice "cerdito" 

Por cierto, eso me ha recordado otra de esas palabras que delatan el origen de un hispanohablante: donde los americanos (¿todos?) dicen "alcancía", los españoles decimos "hucha"


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

SpiceMan said:


> Lo gracioso es que en Argentina se dice chancho... y para decir que hay que ponerse a hacer o se hicieron gastos se dice "romper el chanchito" .
> 
> - Tuvimos que romper el chanchito, pero con mi mujer estamos muy contentos con la nueva casa.
> etc...
> 
> PD: "Hacer el .." no se usa.


 
Hola, Spiceman,

Tanto tiempo que no te veo, dicen que para los polinesios los cerdos eran 
propiedades muy importantes cuando no teniamos una economia con la
moneda, ellos dirian, ( mi wild guess !!) " He matado un chanchito 
para casarme "  

saludos y muchas gracias a todos,

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Zegiwy

Hiro
Es preferible no usar "chancho" en México por referirse al cerdo. No creo que en el norte se entienda. Tuvimos visita de Argentina en meses pasados y fue necesario que precisara su significado. Recomiendo, al igual que Joplin, que en México lo uses según el contexto. 
Si usas Cerdo o Puerco será entendido sin dificultad y no se escuchará demasiado culto.
Las voces "marrano" y "cochino" aunque designan al animal en el ambiente rural, se utilizan más para comparaciones ofensivas. Tienes que ser cuidadoso.
Saludos desde Chihuahua.


----------

